

Strunk and White - 50 Years of Simplicity as Style - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203946904574300342789419418.html

======
tokenadult
I of course have a copy of Strunk and White somewhere around my house. But I
use other resources for careful editing. I appreciate the HN participant who
first brought my attention to Pullum's article on Strunk and White,

[http://chronicle.com/article/50-Years-of-Stupid-
Grammar/2549...](http://chronicle.com/article/50-Years-of-Stupid-
Grammar/25497)

which does much to explain why I don't follow Strunk and White point by point
when doing careful editing.

Link to HN thread about Pullum's article, including suggestions of sources of
better writing advice:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=557618>

------
psygnisfive
Strunk and White - 50 Years of Really Bad Advice on Grammar

